# Animal Planet HD



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

So is Animal Planet supposed to be in HD now? I show it in the list of HD programming, but I have yet to see anything in HD. What's up?? 

Also, where is the PPV HD channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Only one PPV HD channel on Dish, 9467 I believe is the channel number. It shares time with the NBAHD and EventHD channel, so sometimes a special pay-per-view thing will take over and no PPVHD during that time.

Animal Planet HD just launched on Dish yesterday, along with a handful of others. Several threads on that if you check around with various opinions and kudos to go around.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I had to search for Meerkat Manor. It seemed like that was the only thing not simulcast but I finally found it in HD. 

Yes, HDMe, the meerkats do look a little like my scary avatar but their eyes aren't quite as big.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Yes, HDMe, the meerkats do look a little like my scary avatar but their eyes aren't quite as big.


I've seen the Meerkats on Discovery HD Theater before. Somehow they don't look threatening... but they do look like they are standing at an angle a lot of the time.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Funny, Never heard the word "Meerkat" until Tommy Gavin on "Rescue Me" said he was watching them on TV in Episode 2 this year.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

meerkats?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Out here in California, we have a Meerkat sanctuary where you can actually go into enclosures with Meerkats - very cool and very magical. We got to feed them and I guess they liked us because they were climbing up in our laps and leaning against us (their "guardian" said this was very unusual). The website for this place is called FellowEarthlings.org. If you don't know what a Meerkat is, check this site out.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I've seen the Meerkats on Discovery HD Theater before. Somehow they don't look threatening... but they do look like they are standing at an angle a lot of the time.


Sunning themselves - their bellies are like solar panels! You gotta catch Meerkat Manor on Animal Planet sometimes. They're really fascinating creatures.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Sunning themselves - their bellies are like solar panels! You gotta catch Meerkat Manor on Animal Planet sometimes. They're really fascinating creatures.


I had never heard of them until recently, and I saw the show I was talking about where there are a couple of researchers out there living with them... much of the time just sitting there and letting the meerkats crawl all over them... one time one crawled up on the guy's head as it was the highest point around to take a look.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

What does all this have to do with the 622?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No one's ever watched "The Lion King" or "Timon and Pumba" on Disney on their 622?  Timon is a meerkat!

See ya
Tony


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

lujan said:


> What does all this have to do with the 622?


If I hadn't watched Meerkat Manor on Animal Planet on my 622 I wouldn't have become so fascinated by them? Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread but I figured it wouldn't be too bad since it started about Animal Planet:lol:


----------

